# Happy 8th B-Day to My Oskarka



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Been so busy that I almost forgot that today is my lovely girl Oskarka's Birthday today. She is 8 years old and not sure where all the time has gone, I wish I could freeze time with her. She is my special heart dog and she is also my service dog. I owe her so much. Love you Baby Girl :kiss:

View attachment 45224


View attachment 45225


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Happy birthday gorgeous girl!!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday...love the photos! She is so pretty!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

_Oskarka! Happy Birthday! So Beautiful. Hope the day is filled with special fun!_


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Happy birthday, Oskarka!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I hope she had a very nice Birthday.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I love this gorgeous girl!! Happy Birthday, Oskarka!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday Beautiful girl!!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday, beautiful girl!!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Happy 8th Birthday pretty girl.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

It is hard to believe she is 8 years old! She is very pretty Heather.
Happy Birthday Oskarka!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Happy birthday pretty girl:biggrin1:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Happy belated birthday from Molly who is eight also. Time flies.


----------

